# Need recommendations for Cabinet Fans and CPU Cooler



## Recca29 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi Guys

I need some recommendations for adding more cooling to my PC.

*Current System Config:
Cabinet*: Antec X1
*Motherboard*: ASRock 990FX Extreme 4
*Processor*: AMD Phenom II 960T (over clocked to 3.7 GHz)
*RAM*: 16 GB Corsair 1600MHz
*HDD*: 1 TB Seagate + 2 500 GB Seagate
*PSU*: Corsair CX600
*GPU*: Gigabyte AMD GV-R777OC-1GD
*CPU* *Cooler*: Deepcool GAMMA ARCHER

I replaced the Stock CPU Cooler a while back with Deepcool GAMMA ARCHER. It’s silent but very bad in keeping the processor cool, so I added a Cabinet Fan on the side panel, which helps keeps the temps below 75C.

Now I am thinking of replacing my CPU Cooler, removing the side and front cabinet fans (both LED); and adding 2 Silent fans (No LED) in the Front. will also add a fan controller Deepcool Rockmaster V3.0 later this month.

I am thinking of buying from the below list

*CPU Coolers: *
Deepcool Gammaxx 300 Cooler
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler
Deepcool Gammaxx S40 Cooler
Deepcool ICEEDGE 400XT

*Cabinet Fans:*
Corsair Sp120 Cooler
Deepcool UF140 Cooler

Feel free to suggest any other model as well.

Thanks.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 1, 2014)

http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2621&page=5
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO Cooler looks pretty good

for case fan corsair is good but deepcool could flow more airflow to your case (
71.8CFM)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2014)

No wonder you're having problems.  That cooler is only rated for 95 watts, and you've OC'd your CPU which comes in either a 95 watt or 125 watt version, IIRC.  A TX3 would not be up to the task.  You need a Cooler Master 212+ or better.  With that case, you may want to consider an AIO water cooler so you can get the heat out of the case as quickly as possible. (install with the fan(s) forcing the air out)
Corsair SP120 is designed for radiators, not cases.  Their AF series would be better.
http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/892/#axzz2xeRE7XDV is a good review of fans.
Similar thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/need-help-choosing-a-cpu-cooler.197123/#post-3054579
You're limited to 150MM CPU cooler height.  That sucks.
I'm not the "go buy an AIO" cooler guy, but I do think that it would be the best choice for you.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 2, 2014)

Take a look at this one: XIGMATEK Loki II
It's not taller than 134mm which is good because your case supports coolers up to 150mm.
It has 130W TDP.
http://www.techpowerup.com/189388/xigmatek-rolls-out-gaia-ii-and-loki-ii-cpu-coolers.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Scythe Ashura, Bitfenix Spectre Pros



Recca29 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need some recommendations for adding more cooling to my PC.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 2, 2014)

Silverstone Air penetrators are pretty good too. I run 4 of them


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 2, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> Take a look at this one: XIGMATEK Loki II
> It's not taller than 134mm which is good because your case supports coolers up to 150mm.
> It has 130W TDP.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/189388/xigmatek-rolls-out-gaia-ii-and-loki-ii-cpu-coolers.html





FreedomEclipse said:


> Silverstone Air penetrators are pretty good too. I run 4 of them


Not available at my location.
i can only get Coolermaster, Deepcool, Corsair and Noctua.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 2, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> Scythe Ashura, Bitfenix Spectre Pros


But they all have LED. i don't want LED Fans.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 2, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No wonder you're having problems.  That cooler is only rated for 95 watts, and you've OC'd your CPU which comes in either a 95 watt or 125 watt version, IIRC.  A TX3 would not be up to the task.  You need a Cooler Master 212+ or better.  With that case, you may want to consider an AIO water cooler so you can get the heat out of the case as quickly as possible. (install with the fan(s) forcing the air out)
> Corsair SP120 is designed for radiators, not cases.  Their AF series would be better.
> http://www.madshrimps.be/articles/article/892/#axzz2xeRE7XDV is a good review of fans.
> Similar thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/need-help-choosing-a-cpu-cooler.197123/#post-3054579
> ...



I was thinking about buying AIO but they are expensive. Costs almost 2 to 3 times that of air coolers.
got an offer for corsair H100 for about 5K(INR) that about 82$ but i think my case doesn't support it.

Do you think Corsair H60 will do or should i get Corsair H70 or Corsair H75.



thebluebumblebee said:


> Corsair SP120 is designed for radiators, not cases.  Their AF series would be better.


Corsair AF series fans in stock all have LED in them non LED ones are not available currently.
Thought of Deepcool UF140 Cooler as they are 140mm and fit in 120mm mount space.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2014)

If you can find a Noctua NH-U9B, I would go for that.... they're not cheap but they will last and the performance is very good- comparable to lower end water coolers


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 2, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> But they all have LED. i don't want LED Fans.



they come in non led variants too


----------



## Arjai (Apr 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0065SFEE8/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 2, 2014)

Arjai said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0065SFEE8/?tag=tec06d-20


Its costing me almost same as Corsair H70.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> If you can find a Noctua NH-U9B, I would go for that.... they're not cheap but they will last and the performance is very good- comparable to lower end water coolers


i don't like the color of these coolers + its too big for my case.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 2, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> they come in non led variants too


Will check with the retailer on weekend. thanks.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Not available at my location.
> i can only get Coolermaster, Deepcool, Corsair and Noctua.


Well if those are the choices then maybe (depends on your budget):
this for the cpu cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181058
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103179
and this for the case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181020
I use these in my case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186033


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2014)

you sound like you are from india looking at the chocies . Get the corsair Hyper 212 EVO. the hyper TX3 does not work well in out hot climate. and go for corsair sp 120 for the cabinet fans.


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 2, 2014)

> Get the corsair Hyper 212 EVO. the hyper TX3 does not work well in out hot climate


He's case doesn't support it. Only coolers up to 150 mm. The hyper 212 is 160mm.


----------



## Norton (Apr 2, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> i don't like the color of these coolers + its too big for my case.


 125x95x120mm for the NH-U9B is pretty small imo.

  Fan colors take a little getting used to but you tend to ignore that when you see how nice their mounting solution is compared to most others and how well they perform.... I did 
Review here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-U9B_SE2/

*Option B*- try a stock AMD heatpipe cooler- they are rated for 125w and should keep an overclocked 960T a lot cooler than the all aluminum AMD 95w cooler and most budget "small footprint" coolers. Ran one of them on a 1045T overclocked to 3.2Ghz and temps stayed around 52-54C at 100% load 24/7


----------



## JunkBear (Apr 2, 2014)

Xilence.


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 2, 2014)

Devon68 said:


> He's case doesn't support it. Only coolers up to 150 mm. The hyper 212 is 160mm.


ahh shit. i changed my case to support a hyper 212 lol.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> 125x95x120mm for the NH-U9B is pretty small imo.
> 
> Fan colors take a little getting used to but you tend to ignore that when you see how nice their mounting solution is compared to most others and how well they perform.... I did
> Review here:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-U9B_SE2/


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Noctua/NH-U9B_SE2/
Still They are expensive. i will rather go with Corsair H60. Its costs almost the same.



Norton said:


> try a stock AMD heatpipe cooler- they are rated for 125w and should keep an overclocked 960T a lot cooler than the all aluminum AMD 95w cooler and most budget "small footprint" coolers. Ran one of them on a 1045T overclocked to 3.2Ghz and temps stayed around 52-54C at 100% load 24/7


Cant find the stock AMD heatpipe cooler near my location + i think they are very load.
The Stock Cooler with the processor keeps the temps below 70c but it screams like a jet engine.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 11, 2014)

Got the Deepcool ICEEDGE 400XT and Deepcool UF140 Cooler yesterday.
Still waiting for the Corsair AF120 Cooler to arrive

Will post the temps after installing it tomorrow.

Currently CPU temps hitting 70c+ at 60% loads after down clocking my CPU back to 3GHz.


----------



## Recca29 (Apr 12, 2014)

Installed the CPU Cooler last night.
The 140mm fan doesn't fit in the case, so could not  install it.

Had to remove the 120mm from side panel and install it in the front.

Now the temps are as below leaving the System at 100% load all night.


----------

